

Show HN: GitHub Delver – all daily trendings in one place - ukoms
http://uko.ms/ghdelver

======
ukoms
This is just a spike for more useful trending Github's repositories searching.
I'm sending this list to myself daily (with fewer languages, via email)
through cron, but maybe some of You will find this kind of summary usable.

